# Arcadia basking lamp



## esp121281 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi all do these work on dimmer stats? I bought one the other day and plugged into the mains it works fine plugged into a stat it powers up then switches off and won't power up again? I'm using it vertically so its not because it is at an angle. Any suggestions much appreciated because it is p****ng me off now! :banghead:

2.3.0 leopard geckos 1.0.0 crested gecko 1.0.0 red bar ambilobe


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

No, no M.V lamps of any brand, I.e any filament lamp with UVB can be used with a stat.

They have to be used with direct current.

John


----------



## esp121281 (Oct 26, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, no M.V lamps of any brand, I.e any filament lamp with UVB can be used with a stat.
> 
> ...


Thanks john downloaded the PDF and read no stats on there. My enclosure is 16.5*30*48 depth*width*height so I bought 22" d3+ t5 with reflector, 50w halogen, 160w uv basking lamp as the enclosure is open air. So how would I set this up so that the mercury vapour bulb does not create too higher basking spot? Cheers

2.3.0 leopard geckos 1.0.0 crested gecko 1.0.0 red bar ambilobe


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The T5 if set up right with the correct reflector will provide all the light and UVB required! As much as the 160w but all along the lamp.

You then use your heat source ran through the stat.
then you can use the D3 basking lamp just for a few hours a day as a boosting zone. Maybe 2 hours in the AM, one hour at lunch and an hour at evening. You simply adjust the height of the lamp above the floor to get the temp you require.

Send me pics to my email address if you get stuck

John


----------



## esp121281 (Oct 26, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> The T5 if set up right with the correct reflector will provide all the light and UVB required! As much as the 160w but all along the lamp.
> 
> You then use your heat source ran through the stat.
> then you can use the D3 basking lamp just for a few hours a day as a boosting zone. Maybe 2 hours in the AM, one hour at lunch and an hour at evening. You simply adjust the height of the lamp above the floor to get the temp you require.
> ...


Ok cheers. Can the 160w be run with a timer then? I will probably end up sending you pics just to make sure its all correct! Thanks again

2.3.0 leopard geckos 1.0.0 crested gecko 1.0.0 red bar ambilobe


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah please do,

yes they can be used via a timer but get a good one or you can get a spike generated through the cheaper models that can blow the lamp. a surge protector is a great idea for this tech also.

yep please do send an image or two id be happy to help

john


----------



## esp121281 (Oct 26, 2009)

@arcadiajohn its been a while since you helped me with this post and I couldn't seem to attach pics to the e mail, but here is what the set up looks like.







the basking lamp is to the left and I think I have the T5 in the right place I unfortunately smashed the M.V basking lamp so need to order a new one but that will be set up on the right. Thanks for your help and please advise if I have it wrong.
Cheers, Gary


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Gary looks great!!!

try and move the M.V towards the back slightly so that the animal can choose betwen light and strong UV from the T5 at the front and heat at the hotside at the back.

great though!!

John




esp121281 said:


> @arcadiajohn its been a while since you helped me with this post and I couldn't seem to attach pics to the e mail, but here is what the set up looks like. image the basking lamp is to the left and I think I have the T5 in the right place I unfortunately smashed the M.V basking lamp so need to order a new one but that will be set up on the right. Thanks for your help and please advise if I have it wrong.
> Cheers, Gary


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

esp121281 said:


> @arcadiajohn its been a while since you helped me with this post and I couldn't seem to attach pics to the e mail, but here is what the set up looks like. image the basking lamp is to the left and I think I have the T5 in the right place I unfortunately smashed the M.V basking lamp so need to order a new one but that will be set up on the right. Thanks for your help and please advise if I have it wrong.
> Cheers, Gary


Looks a great setup.


----------

